# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month May 2013

## John Clare

Enter   your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your  photo  and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the  month for May! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us  what  type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a   photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or   modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast   correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Gail

_Litoria caerulea_

----------


## John Clare

You might have a winner there Gail!

----------


## Gail

Thanks John, he makes it very easy as long as I have my camera next to the tank.


> You might have a winner there Gail!

----------


## MantisMan

firebelly toad tadpole

----------


## Will

Here is my Diva Buttercup sunning on the side of the pond after a swim.  She is a Blue Phase Whites Tree Frog.

----------


## Gail

Is that Buttercup or Butterball???   :Big Grin:    She's a cutie.


> Here is my Diva Buttercup sunning on the side of the pond after a swim. She is a Blue Phase Whites Tree Frog.

----------


## Will

LOL, she is a bit of a butterball!  We are on a bit of a diet plan at the moment.  My whites are a little on the spoiled side!

----------


## ejh805

baby Amazon milk frog  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

> Here is my Diva Buttercup sunning on the side of the pond after a swim.  She is a Blue Phase Whites Tree Frog.


She is beautiful , Will !

----------


## Lynn

"Boggie"
adult -male -A. moreletii

----------


## alexandraq

© Wikiri SA

_Epipedobates tricolor _ Captive
Ecuador

----------


## Lisa

Lynn, he is soooooo cooool!

----------


## Will

Curse you Lynn, everytime I get rid of it, you post a pic and get the Moreletii bug back in my mind!  Boggie is such a cutie!

----------


## Helena May



----------


## Jared

Australian green tree frog, it's the best I could do today she wasn't in the mood for photos  :Smile:

----------


## frogmadmeg

Milky my Amazon milk frog sorry that its sideways 
thanks frogmadmeg

----------


## African bullfrogs

African bullfrogs in amplexus

----------


## Kip

Monster and Mercy Fire Bellied Toads holding hands  :Smile:

----------


## nicodimus22

My American Toad Gwen in her feeding bowl.

----------


## Miss Blue

My African Dwarf frog tadpole with new legs and arms to come shortly! Also caught the youngest one in the background.

----------


## MantisMan

> My African Dwarf frog tadpole with new legs and arms to come shortly! Also caught the youngest one in the background.


they really should have a tadpole of the month contest as well  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

Agalychnis callidryas "Callie"

----------


## DartEd

Heather, how freaking adorable.  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Thank you  :Smile: . She is one of my most photogenic. She tends to "pose" in cute positions all of the time. The photo is not super clear and has a bit of a flash back with the colors because its from my iPhone. I figured I'd enter one just for fun  :Smile: .

----------


## josie

sleepy red eyes tree frog in the sun

----------


## Miss Blue

they should!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Heather

> sleepy red eyes tree frog in the sun


They look so precious when they sleep  :Smile: .

----------


## Jared

Heather that frog is gorgeous!

----------


## Heather

Thanks  :Smile: .

----------


## kimix

Photo contest = Pwned.

----------


## Caspian

Maybe, but I wouldn't underestimate the other photo's, most of them are excellent.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Zephyr, male _Ceratophrys ornata_

----------


## DartEd

My Santa Isabel calling for a mate.

----------


## Heather

Beautiful frogs! It's going to be another tough choice this month  :Smile: .

Keep those photos coming!

----------


## Lija

i have no idea how to vote this month, so many amazing pictures, wow,

----------


## nicodimus22

This is going to be tough. There are 5 or 6 photos I want to pick. Narrowing it down to one? Ugh.

----------


## dmallia

my american green tree frog relaxing after a good meal  :Smile:

----------


## Emily

White's Tree Frog -- I think he's posing for me!

----------


## Peakone

_Rhacophorus reinwardtii_

----------


## Raya

_Theloderma asperum_

----------


## Jonesy0kny

_
C__eratophrys ornata_

----------


## Lisa

Red Eyed leaf frog, Felix Felicis

 .:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet! :-)

----------


## DartEd

He's gorgeous Lisa.

----------


## Lisa

Thanks ed! He's my rescue. He was being kept in an exoterra nano cube with a sandbottom and hermit crabs! He was so skinny and covered in abrasions and bacterial dermatitis. So thanks to lots of tlc, dr frye and lots of meds, he s my handsome singing boy. 

 .:* Lisa *:.
laissez le bon temps roulet! :-)

----------


## DartEd

He looks like you've taken wonderful care of him.  :Smile:

----------

tinkgirl77

----------


## Jonesy0kny

where's my pic?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> where's my pic?


You may have to try reposting it. I went in to see if there was anything wrong with how you posted the photo, but don't see why it didn't show. Try again.

----------


## Jonesy0kny

reposting:



> _
> C__eratophrys ornata_

----------


## Jonesy0kny

> You may have to try reposting it. I went in to see if there was anything wrong with how you posted the photo, but don't see why it didn't show. Try again.



...stupid newbs...eh?  :Smile:  thanks!

----------


## Sherry

> African bullfrogs in amplexus


Giggity giggity!

----------


## Crystal

> where's my pic?


 That was happening to me last night, but it gave me links that went nowhere, til I re-uploaded them and deleted the old ones...

When do we get to vote?  I missed it last month, I think.

----------


## FrogGangOrCroak

Not sure if the contest is still going on, but this is Kiwi aka Buddah. Lunch time! (I'm not sure how to resize the image)

----------


## DartEd

> Giggity giggity!


Haha. Love quagmire.

----------


## Locascio

My 2 inch C.cranwilli Brown/tan A.K.A The Gov

----------


## Luke

one of our baby whites exploring its new home

----------


## Robby Cash

Who says you can't keep a tree frog and a toad together. This one is for every one who flips out when they hear people mix species. they sit like this all the time.

----------


## Locascio

> Who says you can't keep a tree frog and a toad together. This one is for every one who flips out when they hear people mix species. they sit like this all the time.


LOL very cool as long as there will fed i dont see anything rong with this. thay even look like there fat and healthy. thats the DirtySouth for yea  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Crystal

> Who says you can't keep a tree frog and a toad together. This one is for every one who flips out when they hear people mix species. they sit like this all the time.


They do look fat and healthy, and the toad seems to be tolerating it well.  They always look kinda mad so who knows.  Better the frog on the toad than the other way around...  Toad poisons don't hurt the tree frog?  And I thought they had different optimal temp/humidity needs.  Tho if they're from the same area and tree frog has places to climb, I could theoretically see it working out ok.

----------


## Robby Cash

> They do look fat and healthy, and the toad seems to be tolerating it well.  They always look kinda mad so who knows.  Better the frog on the toad than the other way around...  Toad poisons don't hurt the tree frog?  And I thought they had different optimal temp/humidity needs.  Tho if they're from the same area and tree frog has places to climb, I could theoretically see it working out ok.


They do but i do make sure to never over mist and i keep the ground pretty dry for the most part. but the edges of the cage do get a good misting. and yea i have a foot and a half tall live bamboo plant in the tank. some times ill ever catch the toad trying to climb lol. but there are 3 tree frogs and 2 toads in the tank. they'll go through 30 crickets in about 2 days lol. they deff stay fat. and the only part of the ground i keep half way moist in the moss area around the water bowl (which fat toad has tore up as ya can see) And i honestly thing the whole thing about toads poisoning frogs is a myth. i have had them together for a year now. So far so good.

----------


## Lynn

> Attachment 51362My 2 inch C.cranwilli Brown/tan A.K.A The Gov


Looks like he is trying to get into your wallet.
WAIT ! He already has  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lynn

> one of our baby whites exploring its new home


Luke,
Great photo! 
Welcome to FF  :Smile:

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

Here's Flo She's 2 years old,
She actually posed for me today ;-)

----------


## Creamballman

Dendropsophus leucophyllatus (clown tree frog)

----------


## Adoptedtwins

Ahoy, me Hearties!

Mr. Toad is a Smooth-Sided Toad.  We are Disney fans so he is named from Mr. Toad's Wild Ride.  Photo taken April 10, 2013.

----------


## Creamballman

lol is the ship part of ur setup

----------


## Sherry

> Ahoy, me Hearties!
> 
> Mr. Toad is a Smooth-Sided Toad.  We are Disney fans so he is named from Mr. Toad's Wild Ride.  Photo taken April 10, 2013.


This picture is hilarious! :Big Grin:

----------


## Adoptedtwins

No, Kareem.  The ship belongs to my twin boys.  It just made a cute photo prop!

----------


## Adoptedtwins

Thank you, Sherry.  I think it's hilarious, too, but I'm partial  :Wink:

----------


## Felis

Froggy mistake:



Three lovelorn male Hymenochirus boettgeri and one female  :Wink:

----------


## Creamballman

> No, Kareem.  The ship belongs to my twin boys.  It just made a cute photo prop!


Ha i thought so, but that is hilarous. I can't unsee toads as blackbeard now

----------


## Adoptedtwins

Kareem...I have several hats for Mr. Toad.  All made of yarn.  All photographed with a great prop.  Again, I'm partial  :Wink:

----------


## TahneeNicole1989

Hes BEAUtiful!

----------


## teggner

My Ranitomeya amazonica pair.

/Fredrik

----------


## Adoptedtwins

Thank you, Tahnee!  He is a sweetheart, too!

----------


## tglynn

here's my entry- 
*Trachycephalus resinifictrix*(Amazon Milk Frog)

----------


## nicodimus22

There are WAY too many excellent photos to choose from this month. I'm going to have to roll a 20-sided die.

----------


## Tubby0512

Grey Tree Frog blending in his tank. (Tubby)

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

Here is Bubba when I still had him.

I snapped this shot mid-croak

----------


## Lynn

Love it !

----------


## easternversant

Here is my male Varadero (front, obviously) calling to convince his lady to deposit a trophic egg.   :Frog Surprise:

----------


## avshenton

The Artist formally known as prince

----------


## Raya

So, I'm guessing this thread will be re-named *Photo of the Month May 2013* soon?

----------


## josie



----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Just to let everyone know who doesn't already. You may only enter one photo per member so anyone who has entered more than one must pick which one they wish to keep in the running and the other will be deleted.

Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## Crystal

> Just to let everyone know who doesn't already. You may only enter one photo per member so anyone who has entered more than one must pick which one they wish to keep in the running and the other will be deleted.
> 
> Thank you!


Did something happen to Mr John Clare?  He ok?  Hope so.  I'm new-ish, but I've never seen it go this long.  People are probably confused, entering for April, then entering one for May, haha.  March's photo has become our mascot, he's been there for so long.   :Smile:   Missed voting for March (forgot), so I've been waiting for the poll. Of course now, it'll be harder to decide now.   :Wink:

----------


## Carlos

> Attachment 51984
> My Ranitomeya amazonica pair./Fredrik


Hello Fredrik and welcome to FF!  Those are an awesome pair of frogs, congratulations  :Big Applause:  !  Please do start a thread on them at your convenience!  Thank you  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Did something happen to Mr John Clare?  He ok?  Hope so.  I'm new-ish, but I've never seen it go this long.  People are probably confused, entering for April, then entering one for May, haha.  March's photo has become our mascot, he's been there for so long.    Missed voting for March (forgot), so I've been waiting for the poll. Of course now, it'll be harder to decide now.


He may be out ofnthe country right now. I believe he was going to Panama or somewhere in Central America this year, but I'm not sure. Haven't heard from him in a little over a month. I alos hope everything is ok.

----------


## maxQ

Heres by "Lil Guy" Edward.

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

Since I no longer own Bubba I guess this disqualifies this photo.

----------


## ethanv1

Wow that is a great picture!

----------


## smashtoad

> Photo contest = Pwned.


Amazing species for sure...but the photo isn't anything special.  The species doesn't win the contest, right?  I mean, I know from experience it does at the Chameleon forum, but hoped you guys didn't play that game.  The reinwardtii shot smokes this by a mile.

----------


## Crystal

> Since I no longer own Bubba I guess this disqualifies this photo.


I don't think that disqualifies it, pretty sure any photo you took can be entered.  Saw you entered two (tho this is a loooooong contest), so maybe you can enter it again?  I liked it.

And SmashToad.... way to be.  I wouldn't say the pic pwns it, but it's a good photo nonetheless.

----------


## John Clare

While this is lovely, it has been disqualified because it's a collage of photos of the same exact frog.  Collages are prohibited as stated in the competition info.

----------

